# 18+ MfM short or longterm NSFW RP partner



## Paintedfoxy (Mar 11, 2018)

hiya!
I've been doing RP for 2 years and am looking for a RP partner. I have a bunch of scenes and stories that I would like to do so if interested I'm sure we can find something that we both like. I'm open minded and like a lot of things. I'd also like to find someone who writes more the 3 words per message so please don't apply if you can't hold the conversation please don't apply. Also NO ONE UNDER 18 APPLY.
I would like to use Discord to RP so if you are willing let me know and we can talk more about it. I'm lilkev#5060 on discord
I'm a femboy fox (Bi) but I really wanna find a dominant male to have fun with.
I'm really chill and fun loving person and can't wait to meet you! -blushes and winks-


----------



## TechnopathicLycan (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey there, you still looking to rp with someone?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey, I'm interested. My discord is Infernal-Seraph#3308 if you wanna go ahead and add me.


----------



## TechnopathicLycan (Mar 12, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Hey, I'm interested. My discord is Infernal-Seraph#3308 if you wanna go ahead and add me.


Mind if I add you? I wouldn't mind rping with you


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 12, 2018)

TechnopathicLycan said:


> Mind if I add you? I wouldn't mind rping with you



Sure thing.


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Mar 12, 2018)

TechnopathicLycan said:


> Hey there, you still looking to rp with someone?


Yes I'm  still looking. Send me a message on discord lilkev#5060


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey Willing to RP with if you still looking for some fox friends


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Mar 15, 2018)

Foxboxunion said:


> Hey Willing to RP with if you still looking for some fox friends


Sure! My discord is lilkev#0560 what's yours?


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 15, 2018)

Paintedfoxy said:


> Sure! My discord is lilkev#0560 what's yours?


Foxbox#9968 friend request sent


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 15, 2018)

I suppose I could give this a try. I'll discuss this on Discord with you.

Balskarr#3648


----------

